# Moving to Izmir in October



## hannahljayyy (Aug 31, 2014)

I move to the Izmir region in October and am aware that I need to apply for a short term resident visa after arrival at a local police station. My current tourist visa expires sometime in November. There are several questions I have still unanswered and I was hoping someone might be able to help.

VISA APPLICATION
Invest Turkey website states I need just 4 passport size photos, my passport along with photocopies of specific passport pages & a bank statement testifying to an asset in the amount of USD 300 per month. 

Will any other legal documents be required or is that it?

RENTING
I'm aware of the usual utility bills (gas/electricity/water) which have to be paid however there is little/no mention online with regards to council tax (or similar); is this payable in Turkey? 

I have family who moved to Greece - in addition to registering at the local police station they also had to register at the local town hall. Will I need to register anywhere else besides the police station? 

Does anyone have any website links for residential lettings in the Ozdere/Menderes region? 

HEALTH INSURANCE
Can anyone recommend a good company? I've seen that a few people advise to register for health insurance with your local bank, I'm with HSBC in the UK so thinking of probably staying with them in Turkey.

TAXES/WORKING
I have my own online business in the UK & plan to continue operating within the UK. How do I stand with paying taxes in Turkey? 



Thanks in advance 

Hannah


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Invest Turkey website states I need just 4 passport size photos, my passport along with photocopies of specific passport pages & a bank statement testifying to an asset in the amount of USD 300 per month.

For British citizens a visa is required. You can get it at the airport. The bank statement has to be from a local Turkish bank. 

Will any other legal documents be required or is that it?

That all depends on the length of your planned stay and on what you are going to do in Turkey. All the laws governing foreigners are in the official document Baþbakanlýk Mevzuatý Geliþtirme ve Yayýn Genel Müdürlüðü
Unfortunately it's all in Turkish so it won't help you much.


I'm aware of the usual utility bills (gas/electricity/water) which have to be paid however there is little/no mention online with regards to council tax (or similar); is this payable in Turkey? 
The council tax has to be paid by the landlord. There is however a fixed sum of money which you will have to pay for things like swimming pool, gardener, security personel...etc.

I have family who moved to Greece - in addition to registering at the local police station they also had to register at the local town hall. Will I need to register anywhere else besides the police station? 
Yes, first of all you will have to take your rent contract to the Muhtar and register yourself there. He will give you a paper with which you will go to the police to apply for a residence permit. 

Does anyone have any website links for residential lettings in the Ozdere/Menderes region? 
We are not supposed to publish any advertisements on this site. Just do a search for kiralik konut Menderes. There are hundreds of offers.


Can anyone recommend a good company? I've seen that a few people advise to register for health insurance with your local bank, I'm with HSBC in the UK so thinking of probably staying with them in Turkey.
There was a law stating that every foreigner has to have a local insurance covering in and out patients but this has been abolished due to the intervention of the British consul two month ago. 

TAXES/WORKING
I have my own online business in the UK & plan to continue operating within the UK. How do I stand with paying taxes in Turkey? 
You only have to pay taxes in Turkey if you officially work in Turkey.



Thanks in advance 

Hannah


----------



## hannahljayyy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank-you so much for your help Karl, you've been so helpful I would've been lost without you!


----------

